# Cuisinart Food Processors on Recall



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2016)

Cuisinart has had around 70 complaints of their food processor blades leaving metal shards in the food and giving users tooth damage or cuts in their mouths/tongue.  There are 22 models with this problem, and the company is offering to send customers new blades if theirs are faulty.  Thousands of processors affected.

I have a new Cuisinart Pro Classic 7 cup food processor, model DLC-10S still in the box that I bought years ago, and it's one of the models that need to be checked.  Tomorrow I'll get it from the basement and look at the blades, to see if they need replacement.  Guess in my case I'm lucky to have not used it yet.

On the Cuisinart.com webpage, on the bottom, there's a link for recalls that gives model info and instructions on getting replacement blades.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 14, 2016)

Saw this on the national news last night, SB. Quality control???


----------



## Falcon (Dec 14, 2016)

Been using ours for many years with no problems.

Prolly a glitch in the quality control process.


----------



## nvtribefan (Dec 15, 2016)

Be prepared to spend some time getting the Cuisinart web pages to load, and just keep trying to submit your request for a new blade.  It took quite a while, but I finally got the form submitted successfully.  I've been using mine for about 15 years with no problems (used it yesterday to make hummus), but with a new blade I may get 15 more years out of it!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 15, 2016)

I checked my blade this morning, it was the faulty one with the rivets.  I got on the Cuisinart site right away, and quickly filled out the form for replacement blade, no problems or delays.  Nvtribefan, never hurts to get a new blade!


----------



## IKE (Dec 16, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> I got on the Cuisinart site right away, and quickly filled out the form for replacement blade, no problems or delays.



You just must be special SB.  

Like you, I went to www.cuisinart.com yesterday evening and again this morning and clicked on 'recalls' but with me absolutely nothing happened.......clicked and waited, nothing......clicked and waited, nothing.

Although rarely used we've got a older mdl. DLC-8 with riveted blades and it looks like it's on the recall list.

I know I could call the toll free number but when I'm put on hold longer than ten or fifteen minutes I get aggravated and normally just hang up......patience has never been my strong suit.

Whatcha think, just keep trying the web site a couple of times a day ?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 16, 2016)

I'd don't know about special Ike, but from the sounds of it I was lucky.   I'm like you, I'd rather do something like that online if I can, rather than get cauliflower ear from waiting on hold, or having to spell each and every word of my information.


----------

